

Ask HN: Copying the ACM library (and others) - viraptor

Hi all,<p>I'm leaving the university this year, so I thought I should use the access to the resources I have right now. I have the standard university gateway access to ACM, IEEEexplore, WoS, CoRR and others and decided I should copy as many interesting articles as possible for reading in the future. I guess I'm not the only one who thought about it, but I cannot find any ready crawlers/downloaders, or even information about the approximate size I should expect if I wanted to download for example only the journals and magazines...<p>Maybe it's just my google-fu getting weak - has anyone here tried what I want to do before? Any information about approximate sizes, not-getting-banned strategies, etc. (existing ACM-specific crawlers?) are welcome.
======
rxin
Honestly you can find most of the useful articles online - and if not, you can
always email the author, ask politely to get a copy.

~~~
viraptor
Yes - I can find the articles online and pay crazy prices (at ~25$ per 4 pages
or something similar) to find out the abstract was completely detached from
reality.

I've tried the emailing author method before and honestly it works in maybe
10% cases. In the end you'll never get the quality material from proper
journals unless you have the paid subscription or work/academia sponsored
access.

------
balding_n_tired
Now and then I pay the $50/year fee to be able to use the library at the
school where I got my masters. I've never looked into whether this would
provide on-line stuff. You might want to see whether your university offers
anything comparable.

